# Ios 9 et ibooks bug



## frimousse5 (23 Septembre 2015)

j'ai installé la mise à jour ios 9 sur mon ipad (ipad mini) et depuis je n'arrive plus à ouvrir ibooks. L'application "est là" sur l'écran d'accueil mais elle est assombrie. En-dessous est indiqué "installation..." depuis ...4jours!!! 
J'ai essayé tout ce que j'ai trouvé sur le site Apple, c'est-à-dire:
Fermer l'application et la rouvrir
Éteindre l'ipad et le rallumer
Supprimer l'application et la réinstaller. Quand je fais cela, l'appstore me propose d'ouvrir ibooks mais j'ai beau cliquer, rien ne se passe
Par mon ordi, itunes, restaurer l'ipad,... Il commence à installer ibooks puis s'arrête au 3/4 et je reviens au point de départ.
Bref, que faire? 
Si j'ai perdu tous mes livres annotés, je me résigne. Mais que je puisse au moins réinstaller ibooks et l'utiliser!!!
Merci d'avance si vous trouvez une solution


----------

